# Has Release 12.0 slowed down FreeBSD



## Abhid (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi. About a month ago, I upgraded my FreeBSD OS to the 12.0 pg-13 version. My configuration is 4 GB RAM on an AMD E2 7th gen processor.
I use the Xfce desktop.

After the upgrade, I noticed some lag in the responsiveness of FreeBSD. For example, on booting the desktop's icons take a good 10 or more seconds to appear, whereas earlier they used to be displayed in just 3-4 seconds. When I click on some program (say command line emulator), it appears after 5 or 6 seconds.

Is there any issue in my upgradation ? Or is my hardware now too slow for this version of FreeBSD ?


----------



## chrbr (Nov 22, 2020)

Do you have upgraded from FreeBSD-11.3 or FreeBSD-11.4? On my computer I have not noticed any difference. The packages are build for FreeBSD-12.1 and FreeBSD-12.0 is out of support and receives no fixes or updates anymore. May be upgrading to FreeBSD-12.1 solves the issue. It should be time to upgrade anyhow. Your hardware should be fine.
EDIT: After upgrade from FreeBSD-11.* to FreeBSD-12.* you should upgrade all packages, too. Have you done so?


----------



## a6h (Nov 23, 2020)

Your hardware specs is fine, test your HDD.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2020)

Abhid said:


> About a month ago, I upgraded my FreeBSD OS to the 12.0 pg-13 version.


Upgrade to 12.2, 12.0 has been end-of-life since February 2020 and is not supported any more.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Reaperzx (Nov 23, 2020)

When I upgraded from 9 to 12, it sure made my home server slower. Maybe intel CPU patches? I don't know...

In version 9 Virtualbox Windows VM-s were slow, but usable. In 12 Windows VM-s were totally unusable.

I just gave up and did some physicalization.


----------



## Abhid (Nov 24, 2020)

SirDice, I upgraded my system to 12.2 RELEASE just now. But (maybe unrelated) the mouse touchpad has stopped recognizing clicks. The mouse pointer does move, though. Also, the speed of booting up hasn't improved.


----------



## a6h (Nov 24, 2020)

You may have to add `kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12` to /etc/sysctl.conf. Read this Thread new-xorg-switch-from-devd-to-udev.74144


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2020)

Turn off X and check again, I'm sure the slowness isn't caused by FreeBSD itself. It probably has to do with your graphics configuration and not so much the OS. Speaking of graphics, what graphics card do you have and what driver are you using for it? Also, what desktop environment are you using? KDE can be quite a drag on older hardware, maybe switch to a more light-weight DE or WM?


----------



## chrbr (Nov 24, 2020)

Abhid said:


> But (maybe unrelated) the mouse touchpad has stopped recognizing clicks. The mouse pointer does move, though.


In Thread synaptics-touchpad-and-tap-to-click.77534 I got the advice to install x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics. Before I have had an issue which I could with with an xorg configuration. But I followed the advice and have no issues at all and no need to tweak the xorg configuration.


----------



## Abhid (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm sorry Chrbr, Vigole and SirDice, I was stuck for a few days in updating the X system. I may fail to remember the exact sequence of mishaps, but I first got an error that Perl is outdated / has vulnerabilities (I don't remember). Then I thought of updating ports itself, which complained that portmaster 3.19_7 has vulnerabilities. Then I thought of doing everything afresh and tried to install ports again via portsnap. Portsupgrade didn't work after that (some commands were not found). Then I installed subversion. But I kept getting the same error.

Yesterday I *cd* to */usr/ports* and typed *make deinstall*.

So, everything got deinstalled and even the GUI, Firefox everything. Now I tried to install subversion via *cd /usr/ports/devel/subversion. *Again it complained of subversion being out of date or being vulnerabe. Then I typed *pkg install subversion *and it asked me to download / upgrade many packages. Now it's doing that.

I hope with this fresh installation, all the problems get solved.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2020)

Abhid said:


> Then I thought of updating ports itself, which complained that portmaster 3.19_7 has vulnerabilities. Then I thought of doing everything afresh and tried to install ports again via portsnap. Portsupgrade didn't work after that (some commands were not found). Then I installed subversion. But I kept getting the same error.


I suggest you use packages. There's no reason to build from ports unless you want to change various defaults and/or options. 


Abhid said:


> Yesterday I *cd* to /usr/ports and typed `make deinstall`.


That's probably a terribly slow way of doing it. This is probably a lot faster: `pkg delete -af`



Abhid said:


> Again it complained of subversion being out of date or being vulnerable.


I suggest you properly read and understand that message, because I think you're completely misunderstanding it. I believe you're looking at the standard disclaimer about running services. Does this look familiar?

```
If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.
```

(Thread moved to "Installation and Maintenance of Ports and Packages" because the issue has nothing to do with Installing or upgrading FreeBSD itself).


----------



## dpecher (Nov 30, 2020)

chrbr said:


> Do you have upgraded from FreeBSD-11.3 or FreeBSD-11.4? On my computer I have not noticed any difference. The packages are build for FreeBSD-12.1 and FreeBSD-12.0 is out of support and receives no fixes or updates anymore. May be upgrading to FreeBSD-12.1 solves the issue. It should be time to upgrade anyhow. Your hardware should be fine.
> EDIT: After upgrade from FreeBSD-11.* to FreeBSD-12.* you should upgrade all packages, too. Have you done so?


This puzzles me somewhat. Considering that FreeBSD 11 is still supposed to be in support until September of next year, why should FreeBSD 12.0 be out of support? You cannot terminate support for a system by releasing a new minor version upgrade. Did I miss a fax or a memo somewhere?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2020)

dpecher said:


> This puzzles me somewhat. Considering that FreeBSD 11 is still supposed to be in support until September of next year, why should FreeBSD 12.0 be out of support? You cannot terminate support for a system by releasing a new minor version upgrade.


Different major branches. Only the latest _minor_ version of a _major_ branch is supported. FreeBSD 12.0 went end-of-life three months after the release of 12.1. Same for 11.3, support stopped three months after the release of 11.4. When 13.0 will be released (Q1 2021) it will mark the end of the 11 branch and it will be end-of-life soon after.



> Did I miss a fax or a memo somewhere?


From 11.0 onward the support schedule changed. It was announced a few years ago: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2015-February/001624.html









						FreeBSD Security Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## dpecher (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow, that's a bold move, as that effectively means FreeBSD is no longer suitable for productive use. Commercial companies tend to run software, when it works, until the end of support - 'never touch a running system' style. If you immediately axe support once a new minor version comes around, you'll be effectively out, as OS upgrades in productive environments, even more so if running HA solutions (for instance web or database servers) lead to a whole myriad of test plans. You will not get any commercial environment to do that every year.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

dpecher said:


> as that effectively means FreeBSD is no longer suitable for productive use.


Exactly the opposite actually. In the previous scheme it was, at most, 2 years for the odd numbered minor versions and only one year on the even numbered minor versions.  You're now guaranteed that a major version is supported for at least 5 years.



dpecher said:


> Commercial companies tend to run software, when it works, until the end of support - 'never touch a running system' style.


That may have been the case a decade or so ago this is not how modern companies work. I work for a governmental department and we have patch cycles every three months, those are planned a year in advance (we recently finalized the schedule for next year). It's mostly Linux (no FreeBSD there unfortunately but it has other reasons why not) and we're moving minor releases all the time. We're currently in the process of phasing out an older major version because support stopped for it. We could get longer support but that's quite expensive and it outweighs the costs of retesting everything on the latest major release version.



dpecher said:


> If you immediately axe support once a new minor version comes around, you'll be effectively out, as OS upgrades in productive environments, even more so if running HA solutions (for instance web or database servers) lead to a whole myriad of test plans.


Releases are announced well in advance and there's a three month grace period (you can see that now, 12.1 is still supported while 12.2 has been released). That's plenty of time to plan ahead.


dpecher said:


> You will not get any commercial environment to do that every year.


Modern companies use CI/CD strategies and patch their systems quite regularly. Basically every company I worked for in the past 10 years did (I'm a contractor, specialized in UNIX and UNIX-like systems).


----------



## Abhid (Dec 10, 2020)

After 4 days of running portupgrade non-stop, I excitedly typed startx, only to see a blank desktop except for top and bottom frames. The touchpad still doesn't work, and I have to tap the left button of the touchpad to click on any button.

Should I rebuild the X.org package ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2020)

Post your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what's happening on your system. There's no need to build _everything_ from ports.


----------



## Abhid (Dec 10, 2020)

SirDice, I'm posting the last few lines of /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2020)

We need to see the whole file. An please don't post pictures of text. Copy/paste the text or use a service like Pastebin or something similar.


----------



## Abhid (Dec 11, 2020)

SirDice, this is the entire output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log


> [    56.774] X.Org X Server 1.20.9 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [    56.774] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE amd64 [    56.774] Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd.rooty 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC amd64 [    56.774] Build Date: 09 December 2020  05:04:43PM [    56.774]   [    56.774] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0 [    56.774]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org    to make sure that you have the latest version. [    56.774] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. [    56.774] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 11 19:54:04 2020 [    56.873] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" [    56.893] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section. [    56.894] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults. [    56.894] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0) [    56.894] (**) |   |-->Monitor "" [    56.894] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".    Using a default monitor configuration. [    56.894] (==) Automatically adding devices [    56.894] (==) Automatically enabling devices [    56.894] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices [    56.906] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff [    57.009] (==) FontPath set to:    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d [    57.009] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules" [    57.009] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices. [    57.009] (II) Loader magic: 0x434a80 [    57.009] (II) Module ABI versions: [    57.009]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4 [    57.009]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1 [    57.009]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1 [    57.009]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0 [    57.021] (--) PCI:*(0@0:1:0) 1002:98e4:1028:078e rev 210, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/8388608, 0xfeb00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000f000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536 [    57.032] (II) LoadModule: "glx" [    57.076] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so [    57.288] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.288]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0 [    57.288]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0 [    57.289] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0 [    57.289] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1 [    57.289] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2 [    57.289] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3 [    57.289] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout [    57.289] (II) LoadModule: "ati" [    57.314] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module ati [    57.314] (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0) [    57.314] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting" [    57.314] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so [    57.335] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.335]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.20.9 [    57.335]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver [    57.335]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1 [    57.335] (II) LoadModule: "scfb" [    57.335] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so [    57.343] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.343]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 0.0.5 [    57.343]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1 [    57.343] (II) LoadModule: "vesa" [    57.343] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so [    57.345] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.345]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 2.5.0 [    57.345]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver [    57.345]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1 [    57.345] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms [    57.345] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb [    57.345] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa [    57.345] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0) [    57.345] (--) using VT number 9 [    57.371] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory [    57.371] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting [    57.371] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory [    57.371] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb [    57.371] scfb trace: probe start [    57.371] scfb trace: probe done [    57.371] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support [    57.371] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section. [    57.371] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting" [    57.371] (II) Loading sub module "vbe" [    57.371] (II) LoadModule: "vbe" [    57.371] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so [    57.404] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.404]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.1.0 [    57.404]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1 [    57.404] (II) Loading sub module "int10" [    57.404] (II) LoadModule: "int10" [    57.404] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so [    57.427] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.427]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0 [    57.427]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1 [    57.427] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10 [    57.428] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000 [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0 [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 15.49 [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: STONEY [    57.441] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00 [    57.451] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32 [    57.451] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32 [    57.451] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888 [    57.451] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor [    57.451] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) [    57.451] (II) Loading sub module "ddc" [    57.451] (II) LoadModule: "ddc" [    57.451] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in [    57.451] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported [    57.451] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2 [    57.451] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec. [    57.453] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: BOE  Model: 671  Serial#: 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Year: 2016  Week: 1 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.4 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Digital Display Input [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): 6 bits per channel [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): No DPMS capabilities specified [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.329 greenY: 0.555 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.118   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing: [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): clock: 70.1 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1485 h_border: 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 787 v_border: 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing: [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): clock: 60.5 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1551 h_border: 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 813 v_border: 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):  NCH65�NT15N32 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Unknown vendor-​


----------



## Abhid (Dec 11, 2020)

Posting part 2 the output here (as the full output exceeds 25,000 characters).

specific block 0 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex): [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     00ffffffffffff0009e5710600000000 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     011a0104952213780a24109759548e27 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     1e505400000001010101010101010101 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     010101010101641b5677500013303020 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     360058c21000001aa21756b950002d30 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     3020360058c21000001a000000fe004e [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     43483635804e5431354e333200000000 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0):     00004101940110000009010a20200096 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "BOE", prod id 1649 [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines: [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   70.12  1366 1414 1446 1485  768 771 777 787 +hsync -vsync (47.2 kHz eP) [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   60.50  1366 1414 1446 1551  768 771 777 813 +hsync -vsync (39.0 kHz e) [    57.467] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s): [    57.468] Mode: 110 (640x480) [    57.468]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.468]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.468]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.468]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.468]     WinSize: 64 [    57.468]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.468]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.468]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.468]     BytesPerScanline: 1280 [    57.468]     XResolution: 640 [    57.468]     YResolution: 480 [    57.468]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.468]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.468]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.468]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.468]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.468]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.468]     BankSize: 0 [    57.468]     NumberOfImages: 24 [    57.468]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.468]     RedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.468]     GreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.468]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.468]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.468]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.468]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.468]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.468]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.468]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.468]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280 [    57.468]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24 [    57.468]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 24 [    57.468]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.468]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.468]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.468]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.468]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.468]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.468]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.468]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.468]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.469] Mode: 111 (640x480) [    57.469]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.469]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.469]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.469]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.469]     WinSize: 64 [    57.469]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.469]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.469]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.469]     BytesPerScanline: 1280 [    57.469]     XResolution: 640 [    57.469]     YResolution: 480 [    57.469]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.469]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.469]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.469]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.469]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.469]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.469]     BankSize: 0 [    57.469]     NumberOfImages: 24 [    57.469]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.469]     RedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.469]     GreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.469]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.469]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.469]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.469]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.469]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.469]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.469]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.469]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280 [    57.469]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24 [    57.469]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 24 [    57.469]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.469]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.469]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.469]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.469]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.469]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.469]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.469]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.469]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.470] Mode: 113 (800x600) [    57.470]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.470]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.470]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.470]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.470]     WinSize: 64 [    57.470]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.470]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.470]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.470]     BytesPerScanline: 1664 [    57.470]     XResolution: 800 [    57.470]     YResolution: 600 [    57.470]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.470]     YCharSize: 14 [    57.470]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.470]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.470]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.470]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.470]     BankSize: 0 [    57.470]     NumberOfImages: 15 [    57.470]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.470]     RedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.470]     GreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.470]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.470]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.470]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.470]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.470]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.470]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.470]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.470]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1664 [    57.470]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15 [    57.470]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15 [    57.470]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.470]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.470]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.470]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.470]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.470]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.470]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.470]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.470]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.470] Mode: 114 (800x600) [    57.470]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.470]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.470]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.470]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.470]     WinSize: 64 [    57.470]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.471]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.471]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.471]     BytesPerScanline: 1664 [    57.471]     XResolution: 800 [    57.471]     YResolution: 600 [    57.471]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.471]     YCharSize: 14 [    57.471]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.471]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.471]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.471]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.471]     BankSize: 0 [    57.471]     NumberOfImages: 15 [    57.471]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     RedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.471]     GreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.471]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.471]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.471]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.471]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.471]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.471]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.471]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1664 [    57.471]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15 [    57.471]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15 [    57.471]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.471]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.471]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.471]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.471]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.471]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.471]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.471] Mode: 116 (1024x768) [    57.471]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.471]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.471]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.471]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.471]     WinSize: 64 [    57.471]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.471]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.471]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.471]     BytesPerScanline: 2048 [    57.471]     XResolution: 1024 [    57.471]     YResolution: 768 [    57.471]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.471]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.471]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.471]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.471]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.471]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.471]     BankSize: 0 [    57.471]     NumberOfImages: 9 [    57.471]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     RedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.471]     GreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.471]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.471]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.471]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.471]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.471]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.471]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.471]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048 [    57.471]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9 [    57.472]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 9 [    57.472]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.472]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.472]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.472]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.472]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.472]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.472] Mode: 117 (1024x768) [    57.472]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.472]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.472]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.472]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.472]     WinSize: 64 [    57.472]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.472]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.472]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.472]     BytesPerScanline: 2048 [    57.472]     XResolution: 1024 [    57.472]     YResolution: 768 [    57.472]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.472]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.472]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.472]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.472]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.472]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.472]     BankSize: 0 [    57.472]     NumberOfImages: 9 [    57.472]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     RedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.472]     GreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.472]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.472]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.472]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.472]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.472]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.472]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.472]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048 [    57.472]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9 [    57.472]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 9 [    57.472]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.472]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.472]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.472]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.472]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.472]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.472]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.472]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.473] Mode: 119 (1280x1024) [    57.473]     ModeAttributes: 0xba [    57.473]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.473]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.473]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.473]     WinSize: 64 [    57.473]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.473]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.473]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.473]     BytesPerScanline: 2560 [    57.473]     XResolution: 1280 [    57.473]     YResolution: 1024 [    57.473]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.473]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.473]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.473]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.473]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.473]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.473]     BankSize: 0 [    57.473]     NumberOfImages: 5 [    57.473]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.473]     RedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.473]     GreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.473]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.473]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.473]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.473]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.473]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.473]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.473]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.473]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560 [    57.473]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5 [    57.473]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 5 [    57.473]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.473]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10 [    57.473]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5 [    57.473]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.473]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.473]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.473]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.473]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.473]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.473] Mode: 11a (1280x1024) [    57.473]     ModeAttributes: 0xba [    57.473]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.473]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.474]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.474]     WinSize: 64 [    57.474]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.474]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.474]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.474]     BytesPerScanline: 2560 [    57.474]     XResolution: 1280 [    57.474]     YResolution: 1024 [    57.474]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.474]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.474]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.474]     BitsPerPixel: 16 [    57.474]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.474]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.474]     BankSize: 0 [    57.474]     NumberOfImages: 5 [    57.474]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.474]     RedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.474]     GreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.474]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.474]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.474]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.474]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.474]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.474]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.474]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.474]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560 [    57.474]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5 [    57.474]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 5 [    57.474]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.474]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.474]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.474]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.474]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.474]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.474]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.474]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.474]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.474] Mode: 165 (1280x960) [    57.474]     ModeAttributes: 0xba [    57.474]


----------



## Abhid (Dec 11, 2020)

Part 3 of the output:
WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.474] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.474] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.474] WinSize: 64 [ 57.474] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.474] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.474] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.474] BytesPerScanline: 2560 [ 57.474] XResolution: 1280 [ 57.474] YResolution: 960 [ 57.474] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.474] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.474] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.474] BitsPerPixel: 16 [ 57.474] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.474] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.474] BankSize: 0 [ 57.474] NumberOfImages: 5 [ 57.474] RedMaskSize: 5 [ 57.474] RedFieldPosition: 11 [ 57.474] GreenMaskSize: 6 [ 57.474] GreenFieldPosition: 5 [ 57.474] BlueMaskSize: 5 [ 57.474] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.474] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.474] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.474] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.474] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.474] LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560 [ 57.474] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5 [ 57.474] LinNumberOfImagePages: 5 [ 57.474] LinRedMaskSize: 5 [ 57.474] LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [ 57.474] LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [ 57.474] LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [ 57.474] LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [ 57.474] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.474] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.474] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.474] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.475] Mode: 166 (1280x960) [ 57.475] ModeAttributes: 0xba [ 57.475] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.475] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.475] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.475] WinSize: 64 [ 57.475] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.475] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.475] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.475] BytesPerScanline: 5120 [ 57.475] XResolution: 1280 [ 57.475] YResolution: 960 [ 57.475] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.475] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.475] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.475] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.475] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.475] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.475] BankSize: 0 [ 57.475] NumberOfImages: 2 [ 57.475] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.475] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.475] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.475] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.475] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.475] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.475] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.475] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.475] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.475] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.475] LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120 [ 57.475] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2 [ 57.475] LinNumberOfImagePages: 2 [ 57.475] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.475] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.475] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.475] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.475] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.475] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.475] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.475] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.475] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.476] *Mode: 121 (640x480) [ 57.476] ModeAttributes: 0xbb [ 57.476] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.476] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.476] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.476] WinSize: 64 [ 57.476] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.476] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.476] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.476] BytesPerScanline: 2560 [ 57.476] XResolution: 640 [ 57.476] YResolution: 480 [ 57.476] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.476] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.476] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.476] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.476] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.476] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.476] BankSize: 0 [ 57.476] NumberOfImages: 12 [ 57.476] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.476] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.476] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.476] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.476] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.476] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.476] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.476] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.476] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.476] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.476] LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560 [ 57.476] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 12 [ 57.476] LinNumberOfImagePages: 12 [ 57.476] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.476] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.476] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.476] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.476] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.476] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.476] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.476] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.476] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.477] *Mode: 122 (800x600) [ 57.477] ModeAttributes: 0xbb [ 57.477] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.477] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.477] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.477] WinSize: 64 [ 57.477] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.477] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.477] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.477] BytesPerScanline: 3328 [ 57.477] XResolution: 800 [ 57.477] YResolution: 600 [ 57.477] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.477] YCharSize: 14 [ 57.477] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.477] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.477] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.477] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.477] BankSize: 0 [ 57.477] NumberOfImages: 7 [ 57.477] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.477] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.477] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.477] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.477] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.477] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.477] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.477] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.477] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.477] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.477] LinBytesPerScanLine: 3328 [ 57.477] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7 [ 57.477] LinNumberOfImagePages: 7 [ 57.477] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.477] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.477] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.477] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.477] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.477] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.477] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.477] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.477] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.477] *Mode: 123 (1024x768) [ 57.477] ModeAttributes: 0xbb [ 57.477] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.477] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.477] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.477] WinSize: 64 [ 57.477] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.477] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.477] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.477] BytesPerScanline: 4096 [ 57.477] XResolution: 1024 [ 57.477] YResolution: 768 [ 57.477] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.477] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.477] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.477] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.477] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.477] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.477] BankSize: 0 [ 57.478] NumberOfImages: 4 [ 57.478] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.478] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.478] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.478] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.478] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.478] LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096 [ 57.478] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4 [ 57.478] LinNumberOfImagePages: 4 [ 57.478] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.478] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.478] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.478] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.478] Mode: 124 (1280x1024) [ 57.478] ModeAttributes: 0xba [ 57.478] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.478] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.478] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.478] WinSize: 64 [ 57.478] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.478] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.478] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.478] BytesPerScanline: 5120 [ 57.478] XResolution: 1280 [ 57.478] YResolution: 1024 [ 57.478] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.478] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.478] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.478] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.478] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.478] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.478] BankSize: 0 [ 57.478] NumberOfImages: 2 [ 57.478] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.478] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.478] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.478] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.478] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.478] LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120 [ 57.478] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2 [ 57.478] LinNumberOfImagePages: 2 [ 57.478] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.478] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.478] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.478] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.478] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.478] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.479] Mode: 145 (1400x1050) [ 57.479] ModeAttributes: 0xba [ 57.479] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.479] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.479] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.479] WinSize: 64 [ 57.479] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.479] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.479] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.479] BytesPerScanline: 2816 [ 57.479] XResolution: 1400 [ 57.479] YResolution: 1050 [ 57.479] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.479] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.479] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.479] BitsPerPixel: 16 [ 57.479] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.479] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.479] BankSize: 0 [ 57.479] NumberOfImages: 4 [ 57.479] RedMaskSize: 5 [ 57.479] RedFieldPosition: 11 [ 57.479] GreenMaskSize: 6 [ 57.479] GreenFieldPosition: 5 [ 57.479] BlueMaskSize: 5 [ 57.479] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.479] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.479] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.479] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.479] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.479] LinBytesPerScanLine: 2816 [ 57.479] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4 [ 57.479] LinNumberOfImagePages: 4 [ 57.479] LinRedMaskSize: 5 [ 57.479] LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [ 57.479] LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [ 57.479] LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [ 57.479] LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [ 57.479] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.479] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.479] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.479] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.479] Mode: 146 (1400x1050) [ 57.479] ModeAttributes: 0xba [ 57.479] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.479] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.479] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.479] WinSize: 64 [ 57.479] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.479] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.479] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.479] BytesPerScanline: 5632 [ 57.479] XResolution: 1400 [ 57.479] YResolution: 1050 [ 57.479] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.479] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.479] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.479] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.479] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.479] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.479] BankSize: 0 [ 57.479] NumberOfImages: 1 [ 57.479] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.479] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.480] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.480] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.480] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.480] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.480] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.480] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.480] LinBytesPerScanLine: 5632 [ 57.480] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1 [ 57.480] LinNumberOfImagePages: 1 [ 57.480] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.480] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.480] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.480] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.480] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.480] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.480] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.480] Mode: 175 (1600x1200) [ 57.480] ModeAttributes: 0xba [ 57.480] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.480] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.480] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.480] WinSize: 64 [ 57.480] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.480] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.480] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.480] BytesPerScanline: 3200 [ 57.480] XResolution: 1600 [ 57.480] YResolution: 1200 [ 57.480] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.480] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.480] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.480] BitsPerPixel: 16 [ 57.480] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.480] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.480] BankSize: 0 [ 57.480] NumberOfImages: 3 [ 57.480] RedMaskSize: 5 [ 57.480] RedFieldPosition: 11 [ 57.480] GreenMaskSize: 6 [ 57.480] GreenFieldPosition: 5 [ 57.480] BlueMaskSize: 5 [ 57.480] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.480] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.480] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.480] LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200 [ 57.480] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3 [ 57.480] LinNumberOfImagePages: 3 [ 57.480] LinRedMaskSize: 5 [ 57.480] LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [ 57.480] LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [ 57.480] LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [ 57.480] LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [ 57.480] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.480] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.480] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.481] Mode: 176 (1600x1200) [ 57.481] ModeAttributes: 0xba [ 57.481] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.481] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.481] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.481] WinSize: 64 [ 57.481] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.481] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.481] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.481] BytesPerScanline: 6400 [ 57.481] XResolution: 1600 [ 57.481] YResolution: 1200 [ 57.481] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.481] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.481] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.481] BitsPerPixel: 32 [ 57.481] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.481] MemoryModel: 6 [ 57.481] BankSize: 0 [ 57.481] NumberOfImages: 1 [ 57.481] RedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.481] RedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.481] GreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.481] GreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.481] BlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.481] BlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.481] RsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.481] RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.481] DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [ 57.481] PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [ 57.481] LinBytesPerScanLine: 6400 [ 57.481] BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1 [ 57.481] LinNumberOfImagePages: 1 [ 57.481] LinRedMaskSize: 8 [ 57.481] LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [ 57.481] LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [ 57.481] LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [ 57.481] LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [ 57.481] LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.481] LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [ 57.481] LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [ 57.481] MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [ 57.482] Mode: 1d2 (1366x768) [ 57.482] ModeAttributes: 0xbb [ 57.482] WinAAttributes: 0x7 [ 57.482] WinBAttributes: 0x0 [ 57.482] WinGranularity: 64 [ 57.482] WinSize: 64 [ 57.482] WinASegment: 0xa000 [ 57.482] WinBSegment: 0x0 [ 57.482] WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [ 57.482] BytesPerScanline: 2816 [ 57.482] XResolution: 1366 [ 57.482] YResolution: 768 [ 57.482] XCharSize: 8 [ 57.482] YCharSize: 16 [ 57.482] NumberOfPlanes: 1 [ 57.482] BitsPerPixel: 16 [ 57.482] NumberOfBanks: 1 [ 57.482]


----------



## Abhid (Dec 11, 2020)

Last part of the output:
     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.482]     BankSize: 0 [    57.482]     NumberOfImages: 6 [    57.482]     RedMaskSize: 5 [    57.482]     RedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.482]     GreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.482]     GreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.482]     BlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.482]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.482]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.482]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.482]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.482]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.482]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2816 [    57.482]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6 [    57.482]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 6 [    57.482]     LinRedMaskSize: 5 [    57.482]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11 [    57.482]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6 [    57.482]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5 [    57.482]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5 [    57.482]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.482]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.482]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.482]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.482] *Mode: 1d4 (1366x768) [    57.482]     ModeAttributes: 0xbb [    57.482]     WinAAttributes: 0x7 [    57.482]     WinBAttributes: 0x0 [    57.482]     WinGranularity: 64 [    57.482]     WinSize: 64 [    57.482]     WinASegment: 0xa000 [    57.482]     WinBSegment: 0x0 [    57.482]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000585d [    57.482]     BytesPerScanline: 5632 [    57.482]     XResolution: 1366 [    57.482]     YResolution: 768 [    57.482]     XCharSize: 8 [    57.482]     YCharSize: 16 [    57.482]     NumberOfPlanes: 1 [    57.482]     BitsPerPixel: 32 [    57.483]     NumberOfBanks: 1 [    57.483]     MemoryModel: 6 [    57.483]     BankSize: 0 [    57.483]     NumberOfImages: 2 [    57.483]     RedMaskSize: 8 [    57.483]     RedFieldPosition: 16 [    57.483]     GreenMaskSize: 8 [    57.483]     GreenFieldPosition: 8 [    57.483]     BlueMaskSize: 8 [    57.483]     BlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.483]     RsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.483]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.483]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0 [    57.483]     PhysBasePtr: 0xe8000000 [    57.483]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 5632 [    57.483]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2 [    57.483]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 2 [    57.483]     LinRedMaskSize: 8 [    57.483]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16 [    57.483]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8 [    57.483]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8 [    57.483]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8 [    57.483]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0 [    57.483]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0 [    57.483]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0 [    57.483]     MaxPixelClock: 600000000 [    57.483] [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 256 64KB banks (16384kB) [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): : Using hsync range of 39.01-47.22 kHz [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): : Using vrefresh range of 47.98-60.00 Hz [    57.483] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name) [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name) [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name) [    57.483] (II) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368) [    57.483] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768" [    57.483] (**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm [    57.483] (**) VESA(0): DPI set to (102, 102) [    57.483] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer" [    57.483] (II) Loading sub module "shadow" [    57.483] (II) LoadModule: "shadow" [    57.483] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so [    57.489] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.489]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.1.0 [    57.489]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4 [    57.489] (II) Loading sub module "fb" [    57.489] (II) LoadModule: "fb" [    57.489] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so [    57.501] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.502]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0 [    57.502]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4 [    57.502] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb" [    57.502] (II) Unloading scfb [    57.502] (II) Loading sub module "int10" [    57.502] (II) LoadModule: "int10" [    57.502] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so [    57.502] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    57.502]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0 [    57.502]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1 [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10 [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000 [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0 [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 15.49 [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: STONEY [    57.502] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00 [    57.505] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x801c00000, VGAbase = 0x802c00000    physical address = 0xe8000000, size = 16777216 [    57.655] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x1D4 (1366x768) [    57.655] (II) VESA(0): VBESetVBEMode failed, mode set without customized refresh. [    57.749] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor [    57.751] (==) VESA(0): Backing store enabled [    57.761] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled [    57.762] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension [    57.762] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE [    57.762] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM [    57.763] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension [    57.769] (II) Initializing extension XTEST [    57.769] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS [    57.770] (II) Initializing extension SYNC [    57.771] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD [    57.772] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC [    57.772] (II) Initializing extension SECURITY [    57.773] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES [    57.773] (II) Initializing extension RENDER [    57.774] (II) Initializing extension RANDR [    57.774] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE [    57.775] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE [    57.775] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER [    57.776] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER [    57.776] (II) Initializing extension RECORD [    57.776] (II) Initializing extension DPMS [    57.777] (II) Initializing extension Present [    57.777] (II) Initializing extension DRI3 [    57.777] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource [    57.778] (II) Initializing extension XVideo [    57.778] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation [    57.778] (II) Initializing extension GLX [    57.779] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable [    59.651] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast [    59.651] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0 [    59.651] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension [    59.651] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA [    59.651] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI [    59.663] (II) Initializing extension DRI2 [    60.299] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0) [    60.299] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard" [    60.299] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall" [    60.299] (II) LoadModule: "libinput" [    60.299] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so [    60.637] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation" [    60.637]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 0.30.0 [    60.637]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver [    60.637]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1 [    60.637] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer' [    60.637] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events [    60.637] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0" [    60.638] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev" [    60.703] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.703] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard [    60.704] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed [    60.704] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0" [    60.704] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6) [    60.704] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev" [    60.770] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.770] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard [    60.771] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1) [    60.771] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall" [    60.771] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse' [    60.771] (**) System mouse: always reports core events [    60.771] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1" [    60.771] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev" [    60.772] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse [    60.772] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer [    60.772] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed [    60.772] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1" [    60.772] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7) [    60.773] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none" [    60.773] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0 [    60.773] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000 [    60.773] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4 [    60.774] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse [    60.774] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer [    60.774] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2) [    60.774] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard" [    60.774] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall" [    60.774] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button' [    60.774] (**) Power Button: always reports core events [    60.774] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2" [    60.774] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev" [    60.775] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.775] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard [    60.775] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed [    60.775] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2" [    60.775] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8) [    60.775] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev" [    60.777] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.777] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard [    60.777] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3) [    60.777] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard" [    60.777] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall" [    60.777] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button' [    60.777] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events [    60.777] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3" [    60.777] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev" [    60.778] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.778] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard [    60.778] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: device removed [    60.778] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3" [    60.778] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9) [    60.778] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev" [    60.779] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.779] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard [    60.780] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Control Method Lid Switch (/dev/input/event4) [    60.780] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device. [    60.780] (II) This device may have been added with another device file. [    60.780] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event5) [    60.780] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard" [    60.780] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall" [    60.780] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard' [    60.780] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events [    60.780] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5" [    60.780] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev" [    60.781] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.781] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard [    60.781] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: device removed [    60.781] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event5" [    60.781] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10) [    60.781] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev" [    60.783] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard [    60.783] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard [    60.783] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6) [    60.783] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall" [    60.783] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall" [    60.783] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' [    60.783] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events [    60.783] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6" [    60.783] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev" [    60.831] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Touchpad [    60.835] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device is a touchpad [    60.835] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device removed [    61.876] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event6" [    61.876] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11) [    61.879] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none" [    61.879] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) selected scheme none/0 [    61.879] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000 [    61.879] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4 [    61.927] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Touchpad [    61.930] (II) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device is a touchpad [    65.287] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded. See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.16.2/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details [    80.438] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded. See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.16.2/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details [    80.438] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded. See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.16.2/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details [    80.438] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded. See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.16.2/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details [    95.369] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded. See https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.16.2/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details [    95.369] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: WARNING: log rate limit exceeded (5 msgs per 2h). Discarding future messages. [  1187.672] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 19ms, your system is too slow [  1192.414] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 20ms, your system is too slow [  1407.662] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 12ms, your system is too slow [  3081.379] (EE) event6  - SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: client bug: event processing lagging behind by 16ms, your system is too slow


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Copy/paste the text or use a service like Pastebin or something similar.


Well, that suggestion certainly backfired.  

Abhid you don't have much experience with forums? I was kind of hoping I didn't have to spoon-feed commands. 

Please use this to post your logs: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## Abhid (Dec 12, 2020)

SirDice, yes, I've not used FreeBSD forums much. Please excuse my lack of knowledge.

The output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log is here: https://termbin.com/3ns5


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

Abhid said:


> The output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log is here: https://termbin.com/3ns5


Thanks, I can actually read that. 

Your graphics card isn't detected and it falls back to vesa(4), which is indeed quite slow. This begs the question though, what video card does the machine have?


----------



## Abhid (Dec 19, 2020)

SirDice, the following are the details of my video card after I typed 
	
	



```
pciconf -lv | grep -3
```



> vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x078e1028 chip=0x98e41002 rev=0xd2 hdr=0x00
> vendor         =   'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
> device          =   'Stoney [Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5 Graphics]'
> class             =   display
> subclass      =   VGA


----------

